# Wish I Could Help this one . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

. . . But she will have no part of being caught.  

I noticed this beautiful white pij milling about with the ferals this evening.
At first glance, something looked amiss.

She walked a little closer to the kitchen window & I noticed there was an issue with her eye & the back of her head was featherless. 

Some of the ferals flew to the roof & she followed.
I grabbed the camera & was able to get a couple pictures.

I think she may be blind in her right eye as she didn't seem to notice I was sneaking up on her. 

Hopefully she will come by for breakfast tomorrow. Better yet, let her guard down so I can catch her.

Any thought on what might be going on?

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Here's another view of the eye.


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

Many pigeons can be tricked with seeds. If you feed the flock by throwing them a few seeds at the time they will come closer and closer. In a flock pigeons are braver and come very close, and with a bit of luck they will all be so close and so preoccupied with the food they will eat off your palm and hopefully your white dove will come too with them and you can just pick him up without any fuss. Sometimes it takes a while maybe 2-3 days untill they get to know you.

I feed my white dove separate from the flock and he will never do that. I want to put a ring around his leg and I still cannot figure haw to catch him. One idea I am contemplating with is putting a trail of seeds so he comes in the house and I close slowly the door. Or maybe some trickery with net. Perhaps a pigeon cage trap. I am worried he will enter in the supermarket area and he gets trapped there or in some building because the nasty people that own them instead of catching pigeons and freeing them they just shoot them so I am hoping a ring around his leg will get noticed and let him free.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Cindy,

With a little bit of patience you will be able to "blind side" her. She certainly needs to be inside. 

Although rehabbers (in the UK) say one eyed birds can be released (unless they are birds of prey) they mean that they will be able to fly, and mate and find food, but they won't survive for long because of predators. Birds of prey with one eye can't be released because they would starve.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can't tell if that's pox grown over the eye or what. Hopefully there's a working eye under there. You might have try box trapping. Best of luck!

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, that must be frustrating for sure. Poor bird really needs to be taken
in. Hard to say w/out a hands on, but bacterial, protozoal, or possibly viral
though it really isn't jumping out to me from those pictures as pox, but 
possible. There is either inflamation there or possibly a survived predator attack for the feathers to be missing that way. I would think that blind siding the bird might be the best bet. If you could get Shi or Kippy to come over and the two of you "work" it, you might be able to "herd" her into one of your hands. My rule of thumb is that if I can visualize it, I can usually make it happen. Good luck, this one really does need it.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy, That is so sad. Poor little bird. I think she has found your flock of ferals because on some level she must sense she will find help. Good luck. 
Fingers crossed for this one.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Chriss, Cynthia & Pidgey.

I'll just have to see *if* she's still around. She wasn't on the ground when I looked out a few minutes ago, but then, she could be on the roof with the others.
I do know, she's not banded.

Baiting her with seeds isn't a problem. The 'box' trap might be a challenge as I have a lot of 'curious' youngsters out there now & they would probably be tripping the trap constantly.  

From what I could see, Pidgey, there doesn't appear to be any pox involved. 

She's pretty stocky. Didn't appear to be emaciated.

Well, let's hope she comes by for breakfast.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> Cindy, that must be frustrating for sure. Poor bird really needs to be taken
> in.
> 
> **Hard to say w/out a hands on*, but bacterial, protozoal, or possibly viral though it really isn't jumping out to me from those pictures as pox, but
> ...


Hey fp,
* So true. It's all guess work when they're on the roof & we're on the ground. I couldn't see where any pox were visible. 

** Below is a picture of the back of her head. Not the best picture, but you see where the feathers are missing.

*** As luck would have it, Chuch will be home this morning.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Charis.  
Well, I'm off to feed the flock. We'll see what transpires.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If I thought it would do any good, I'd suggest trying some toast with some of that jam on it, but the only thing you're likely to catch with that would be Shi.

Pidgey


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Wishing you luck, poor baby looks like that eye is missing to me I really hope you can catch this one.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> *If I thought it would do any good, I'd suggest trying some toast with some of that jam on it, but the only thing you're likely to catch with that would be Shi.*
> Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SkyofAngels said:


> Wishing you luck, poor baby looks like that eye is missing to me *I really hope you can catch this one*.


Thanks Kristin.

I'm hoping so too. 

Cindy


----------



## FuzzyWings (Sep 23, 2007)

She's so lovley, wish you the best of luck catching her!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

I do so hope you can get her too, that poor baby....

...I'm sending special thoughts and a special little prayer for her.

She is one lucky pigeon to have found you....she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sure hope you can get this one, Cindy! Good luck!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Unfortunately, she wasn't present for breakfast.  

I will keep a lookout for her. Maybe she'll return this evening.
Chuck's home now for a couple days so he'll be able to help me catch her if we get the opportunity.

I hope she's OK.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, best of luck with catching this little one. Poor baby. Are feathers also missing on her breast?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just studying those first two pictures from different angles, it looks like there's some gray thing that looks like it's flat in the top picture but looks like it's hanging down and out from the face in the next picture down. That said, it looks like the eyelids are puckered closed on the bad side.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Cindy...

Poor Pij! Sure hope you and Chuck can catch her!

IF you and Chuck would like some help, I have Tuesday and Thursday mornings free. As luck would have it, I've volunteering at ASU Tues-Fri for our Fall job fair, The Career Fiesta. Don't have to be there until the afternoon on those days...

I know you will keep us updated and let us know when you catch her when she returns...

Sending ALL my best!

Shi

P.S. *SIGH* Yes, I'm afraid Pidgey IS correct...with toast and jam as bait, I would be a cinch to catch!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well if no one mines I would like to put my 2 sense into this. With the bird I have I found out with head trauma that the vet suggested that the sinus may have been damaged do to being hit by a car. If the sinus was damage she said that would affect feather growth on the head. Why? I don't have the slightest clue but just saying what she told me. Could this bird have maybe gotten hit by a car? She also treated him for parasites as well and some feathers grew back but not on his entire head. So Robbie from the back looks like Kojack. If you do catch him/her let us know what your findings are ok? 

Cindy


----------

